# Looking for metronidazole powder



## chiroken (Apr 10, 2011)

If anyone would mind, please PM me where I can find metronidazole powder. I would like to have some on hand. Nothing locally (out of stock and what they carry is small liquid version) and I have found 1 BC retailer that sells online but the shipping is very high. I'm looking to get more than just a pinch as I've got large tanks.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

pm sent - bought mine from Jehmco.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the place you found J&L?
Seachem Metronidazole - 5 Gram

You can also get it in bulk from Kensfish.com
Metronidazole Powder


----------



## chiroken (Apr 10, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Is the place you found J&L?
> Seachem Metronidazole - 5 Gram
> 
> You can also get it in bulk from Kensfish.com
> Metronidazole Powder


Yes but shipping is $13 for a $6 item. I've shopped with J&L before, great prices, great service. Doesn't work this time around though...

Will look into their shipping, thanks.


----------



## Van Isle (May 5, 2010)

They have it at Clearwater Aquatics in errington 250-248-6417. They are only half an hour (as I drive lol) from you.
Cheers Gary


----------



## chiroken (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, I have some on order, dirt cheap. Hope I never have to use it!


----------

